# Debian Etch



## watts289 (Jun 8, 2007)

does anyone know how  to install limewire i keep getting an error that says libc6 not satisfiable, and java is installed correctly.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 8, 2007)

watts .. try fishing on Google ...  here


----------



## watts289 (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks but i decided not to get limewire... i got frostwire which is basically the exact samething, and it worked perfectly.


----------

